# Mommy has sore gums....



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone else have sore, sensitive gums in the first months postpartum, especially when they're nursing a lot? I wondered if it is from hormone changes maybe? I'm kinda feeling run down right now anyway, and I'm eating well, exercising and getting enough sleep. My baby is three months old and I'm tandem nursing my toddler and baby. I'm just so tired sometimes. Anyway, does anyone have this experience with sore gums?


----------



## Jeanne_L (Jun 6, 2005)

nak

i've noticed my gums are more sensitive, and bleed more easily when i floss since ds was born (4 weeks ago)... i don't really have any theories as to why...


----------

